# Iazmăciune, Harbabureşti



## Gally75

Hello,

I play a game which takes place in Romania. In this game, there are two places which are named "Iazmăciune" & "Harbabureşti"

I was curious to know what these names could means in Romania ?

Thanks !


----------



## Trisia

Hi,

They sound funny (weird _and_ amusing), so I'll hazard a guess. 

I would assume the word "Iazmăciune" comes from "iazmă", which is a ghoulish-like spectre. Think really ugly and scary imaginary being. The suffix "-ciune" is a somewhat dated suffix, and when added to words it can give them a negative connotation. In your context, it creates the impression this is their monstrous lair. (By the way, for those who understand Romanian, I found a wonderful little text about it here, by Prof. Zafiu)

According to the dictionary, "i*e*zmăciune" (with an "e") is a regional synonym for November. Never heard of it before, but it enforces the idea of evil (reduced daylight, coldness, wolves, witches and all that jazz).

"Harababurești" probably derives from "harababură", which is an informal word for a messy, chaotic, crazy/confusing situation or place. "-ești" is a very common suffix for place names.


----------



## Gally75

Thanks for your help ! 

Iazmăciune is a cursed place full of spectres.
Harababurești is a besieged city (by Vampires...) so its situation is really chaotic 

Your explanation seems to perfectly match wich each places


----------



## irinet

By the way, the suffix emphasizes the grotesque of the deeds or of what resulted: _furăciune (informal of "theft), amărăciune (=a feeling of like being extremely disappointed or sad), mortăciune (=informal way of saying 'corpse', gropăciune. _
So, in line with these and to what Trisia so well put it, I'd say that "iazmăciune" is pretending to be or acting as if the players were _spectres.
_


----------



## Zareza

I have heard someone saying _bunăciune _(goodness) concerning good food or a very special homemade dish. In this case _-ăciune is _used with positive meaning.


----------

